# ‘Cure for Homosexuality’ Born this Way? (MaryAnn Martinez; Dylan Housman; Wilfred Chan; Andrew Lapin; Maya Margit) [Multiple Articles]



## Creamu (Jul 26, 2022)

'A Texas professor was being scrutinized after an appeal to find a “cure for homosexuality,” along with the bizarre suggestion that doctors try to identify gay babies during prenatal testing.

Professor Timothy Farage is under investigation by The University of Texas at Dallas after a tweet that made misleading claims about an alleged link to homosexuality and monkeypox.

“Can we at least try to find a cure for homosexuality, especially among men,” the computer science professor wrote.

[...]'

-MaryAnn Martinez






https://nypost.com/2022/07/20/texas-professor-under-fire-after-proposing-a-cure-for-homosexuality/


----------

